# Cat claw proof door moldings



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Why aren't they declawed already?


----------



## caspersgrin (May 10, 2009)

They are not declawed because the human equivalent of declawing is chopping off your fingertips. Doesn't sound very appealing in the first place, and older cats often react badly to it, major personality changes, etc. Therefore, I don't declaw.

-- Rob


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

caspersgrin, search "wall corner protectors". They come in various materials and might need some adjusment to fit door trim, but you should be able to find something to suit your needs.

People who declaw cats simply shouldn't have cats. Get a goldfish.


Oh, one other tip.....a spray bottle filled with cold water is a great training device.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

When our first cat destroyed the back of my brand new (1 month-old) couches 13 years ago, he had two choices. Either get a job :laughing: to replace the couches or have his front claws removed. The job thing didn't work out so well for him, so.....

I didn't see a change in his personality at all. After his first few days home, he was just as fun, curious and sweet as ever. And I don't think his paws were in any pain as he was still trying to claw the furniture after a few days. He wouldn't have been running his paws on rough upholstery fabric if he was in any pain.

I definetly respect your opinion about not declawing though. You've probably already tried a scratching post for him. Other than that, you might be able to make some gaurds for your mouldings from vinyl trim; the kind they use to wrap around exterior windows. 

There is another post somewhere on this forum about controlling a cat.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

lowes and HD sell PVC plastic molding. Its not the urethane foam crap, its solid plastic throughout. I used a bunch of it for exterior trim, but perhaps it would be claw resistant? they had interior casing molding too. Try googling "never rot" and "rot free".


----------



## caspersgrin (May 10, 2009)

That's the best news yet. I'll check that out. Thanks!



Zel1 said:


> lowes and HD sell PVC plastic molding. Its not the urethane foam crap, its solid plastic throughout. I used a bunch of it for exterior trim, but perhaps it would be claw resistant? they had interior casing molding too. Try googling "never rot" and "rot free".


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

I just went out to my shop and tested the pvc idea on a scrap piece of pvc lath. Pressed my thumbnail into it and dragged, with just moderate pressure. As I expected, it left a permanent groove.

You'd just be trading your problem for a much more expensive problem. Metal, or maybe polycarbonate or Lexan corner protectors, would be the best bet. I still say training the cat with a spray bottle is the smartest thing to do, and contrary to popular belief, cats ARE very trainable. It just takes a little patience and persistence. Just like with dog training, it's all about repetition.:thumbsup:


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Whoops.....accidentally double posted.....not enough coffee yet!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i'd go with some temporary slate strips (chalkboard)..... the first time they screech their claws along it would be the last! lol 
(my first thought went to brass door-kick plates which would be non-affected by the claws.)

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

orrrrrr..... get some tough carpet squares and staple them to the areas they like to attack? 
at least they can be easily removed if you ever decide to sell/move, etc.

DM


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> i'd go with some temporary slate strips (chalkboard)..... the first time they screech their claws along it would be the last! lol
> 
> 
> DM


Not a bad idea....:laughing: My 10yr old, 20+# Maine **** cat would probably start scratching on that just to annoy me, though......:furious: He doesn't scratch on anything in the house but a scratching post (spray bottle trained), and when he really wants to clean his claws he goes outside. Pecan tree bark is his favorite.


----------



## mrmac204 (Nov 29, 2007)

ratherbefishin' said:


> Whoops.....accidentally double posted.....not enough coffee yet!



not enough coffee? no such thing! heck, that's like sayin that decafinated coffee has a reason to exist...:laughing:


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

For clarification, is the problem a general scratching issue or that they scratch trying to get a closed door to open?

If general scratching - we have had great success with the cardboard scratchers sold at pet stores - our two cats love them, and have left most everything else alone since we got them.

If trying to get doors open - how about cat doors or passageways? We have made a couple three small cat openings in interior walls, trimmed out nicely with a bit of molding and MDF. The cats travel room to room as they please.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

OK , I'm not an authority but my cats all had toes and made foot prints so, cutting off their toes would be eqaul to cutiing off my fingers , but removing their claws??? more like fingernails.... I would say I did not go through a personality change when I lost a fingernail, OK briefly for about 5 minutes while the pain subsided but nothing long term.:laughing:
We have a neighbour who had a happy healthy, hunter of a cat who had been declawed. He still had a wonderful personality and brought home presents from the field so I don't think he held a grudge.
In his case, if I were him I would have been more upset about a couple of other things that were removed.... but in the end he was still a manly,confident cat. He had also lost half his tail in an accident years prior with a door.
None of it turned him into an axe muderer. Nature has a way of compensating. Cats lose teeth, my cat lost an eye in a fight and still kept hunting. Maybe you could try a pet door and a scratching post and the cats will let you stay in their house.


----------

